# What products have you thrown away, because there just rubbish?



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have tried going to some cheaper high street products, but end up just throwing them away, i.e. simoniz for black plastic external trim.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Gtechniq G Wash. Figuratively 'Thrown away' but more like placed at the back of the cupboard.

I know lots of people get on fine with it but whenever I tried to use it, it performed horribly. 

I now favour Gyeon Bathe.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

never thrown anything away as it always has it's use and place..... usually when someone else says "can you wash this for me" and that's when it comes handy


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

Got a couple of tins of Back to Black at the back of the cupboard, was ok 25 yrs but much better products available now, thankfully.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Rain X anti Fog


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Turtlewax wax and Formula 1 polish - just rubbish


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Garry Deans supposed "Perfect Soap" could change a few letters to the word soap for how good I found this. Literally tried everything from mits to hot and cold water and every time the result was like washing with water, terrible and binned!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> never thrown anything away as it always has it's use and place..... usually when someone else says "can you wash this for me" and that's when it comes handy


Yep, sounds about right 
I've yet to use anything that's been really bad though.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Only product I've come close to throwing away is Autobrite's Magifoam, only thing stopping me was I had just over 4ltrs of it left. It's awful stuff, all foam and little else and it hangs about for ages on the floor after. Now if I ever use it I add a TFR to it so it now cleans aswell


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Never really thrown anything away......just huge sums of money to get it in the first place! :wall: As said though, if I don't like it, it gets used 'elsewhere'!!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Only product I've come close to throwing away is Autobrite's Magifoam, only thing stopping me was I had just over 4ltrs of it left. It's awful stuff, all foam and little else and it hangs about for ages on the floor after. Now if I ever use it I add a TFR to it so it now cleans aswell


Have you tried using it via a garden sprayer to see if its any better ?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Autobrite berry blast went, af spritz got binned off, a couple of autoglym bits donated to dad :lol:

I had a stage of waxpack collecting and some of them weren't for me, also autoglanz air fresheners :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dave-g said:


> Autobrite berry blast went, af spritz got binned off, a couple of autoglym bits donated to dad
> 
> I had a stage of waxpack collecting and some of them weren't for me, also autoglanz air fresheners


See i quite like AF spritz, up there as one of my favourite interior dressings along with ODK cabin

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Autosmart Autofresh - 5 litres of the cool fragrance. The air fresheners are brill, the aerosol spray is also very good. So, based in that, I bought 5 litres of the stuff. Spray it in the car, on the mats etc, close the door. Open the door 2 minutes later and there is absolutely no smell whatsoever. 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> See i quite like AF spritz, up there as one of my favourite interior dressings along with ODK cabin
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Yes, I like Spritz too, must get round to trying cabin.
Back on topic, Auto chem liquid air fresheners, worse ones of a bad bunch.
Should have known really as they were selling them off cheap.
To be fair, I've tried others and come to the conclusion liquid sprays are not worth bothering with.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Gyeon anti fog


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

California scents cherry air freshener , just plain headache inducing .

Mark


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't tend to bin something until i have tried it a few times and made sure that i followed the manufacturer's instructions to the letter, at least once, in case i am using it wrong.

I did recently bin about 3 litres of AS Topaz, just because it had gone all lumpy in the tin and bottle. It separated out regularly from day one and required regular shaking, so that would stop me from buying it again.

I have, however, "retired" a few products because there were other products which seemed to work better.

Demon Snow Foam got replaced with PowerMaxed Snow foam, which creates just as much mess, but is a strong cleaner, just like the PM TFR

Rain-X works OK to a point, but i don't bother with it anymore.

AG EGP is a great product, but Sonax BSD is much more convenient, used as a drying aid.

AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner gives great results if you want a "Wash n Wax" type product, but i have moved over to plain shampoos now and use the BSC on unloved friends and rels cars, where it does a great job if you need just a quick wash and rinse, with no time for proper clean and polish. I think the plain AG Bodywork Shampoo is great and actually prefer it to the super suddsy AG HD shampoo.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Black Wow, just left a greasy short lived mess. 

It wasn't cheap either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

chemical guys new car smell. smells of anything but new car.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> See i quite like AF spritz, up there as one of my favourite interior dressings along with ODK cabin
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I got it as part of their ultimate kit about 5/6 years ago, not sure if original formula was different but it absolutely wreaked :doublesho unbearably bad :lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe you had a bad batch, mine smells lovely.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can't remember binning anything, but have passed a few things on


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Never binned anything yet. 

If I find a better product I use it on my car and the lesser product gets demoted to the other half's car. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Not really binned anything but things like poor trim dressings etc are great for things like trim UNDER the car, as a top up in lower engine bay parts etc.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> See i quite like AF spritz, up there as one of my favourite interior dressings along with ODK cabin
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I'm with you Dave underwhelmed me. That and finale got 4 litres of that stuff left. This will shock some bouncers done and dusted and bead juice can't get on with either. Back of the shelf job.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hufty said:


> I'm with you Dave underwhelmed me. That and finale got 4 litres of that stuff left. This will shock some bouncers done and dusted and bead juice can't get on with either. Back of the shelf job.


what was it with D&D that you didn't get on with Hufty?

I found it one of the best QD's I've used along with ODK entourage


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Never throw it out, always have other peoples cars i can use it on


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

I never bin anything, even had Supagard given to me. Also been given Turtlewax products etc these come in handy when washing other cars belonging to family/friends etc.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I accidentally ran over a pot of poorboys wheel sealant...was more worried about the tyre than the product...


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

^^^haha 

That's another one. Chem guys wheel sealant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't say I've binned anything.... Oh wait! I have! All the Autobrite Sh!te!

But on a more lighter note... I offer them to others to try, or if I've sold something. Add it in the parcel for them to try


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Never throw anything away, however Poorboys Blackhole has never been used since I found Amiga and that Poorboys Wheel sealant is utter garbage. 

Put 3 or 4 coats on and it barely lasted a week!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Only thing I've binned is my G3 clay mitt. Don't know if I had a dodgy one as so many other people love theirs but mine did very little to remove anything yet marred the heck out of the paint. Was absolutely awful.
Replaced it with a CCC version which is much better. Still reach for regular BH clay for anything other than light contamination but the mitt does an ok job on others.

Other products I don't like I just swap on here. CG Afterwash and AF Satin were two products I was most happy to see the back of...

Each to their own but personally I wouldn't use a product I don't like on other peoples cars as to me that defeats the point. I always want to do the best possible job and give people the longest lasting products so other than maybe not using my top end waxes, I only use products I'm happy to use on my own cars.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Short1e said:


> Can't say I've binned anything.... Oh wait! I have! All the Autobrite Sh!te!
> 
> But on a more lighter note... I offer them to others to try, or if I've sold something. Add it in the parcel for them to try


 So you don't want me to post you any then, have some nice magifoam :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything from Halfords.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Any anti fog products just can't get them to work


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I was kindly sent samples to try by WO-WO but to be honest they were not very good products at all ( just my opinion) i did not throw them i passed the remainder on.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I started this thread, so many thanks for all your replies, one recent item now that comes to mind and someone else mentioned is new car smell air freshener, if I invested in a new car and it had that aroma, I would reject it.


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Anything from Halfords.


This may change your mind, great bit of kit :thumb:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

audiguypaul said:


> This may change your mind, great bit of kit :thumb:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


That is an exception  but their own branded car cleaning gear, forget it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech I1 fabric guard, granted there was only 1/4 of a bottle left but got fed up with hoping it would last more than a week so it got binned. 

Gonz.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Gyeon fabricoat used once binned half a bottle of it, 
5 ltres of powermaxed jet wash and wax, used a couple of times then gave it away. (dave G) 
Autoglym fabric roof cleaning kit, gave it away (to be fair i used it, but sold my cabriolet)

I have also given samples away to a few others, like a litre bottle of tardis, a litre bottle of topaz, a few 1 litre bottles of powermaxed tfr.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That is an exception  but their own branded car cleaning gear, forget it.


Even though its the butt of many jokes on here, Halfords own brand stuff is usually decent quality and a decent price.

I have used their premium low-temp concentrated screen wash for years and its very good.

I also like their mf hand polishing pads.

Haven't tried their Shampoos, polishes or waxs, but i would bet that they are better than average.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Loads of Topaz it went off separated wouldn't shake back together put me off the brand for ever.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Autosmart TrimUltra. Whatever I did it always left streaks when it rained.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GSD said:


> Loads of Topaz it went off separated wouldn't shake back together put me off the brand for ever.


It works well as an all surface gloss, but the constant separation into sludge+solvent on top drove me bonkers. I now use Sonax BSD, which I think beats Topaz in pretty much every aspect.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Gtech I1 fabric guard, granted there was only 1/4 of a bottle left but got fed up with hoping it would last more than a week so it got binned.
> 
> Gonz.


Where were you using it? I coated my fabric mats with them, but TBH, I wouldn't know if it was still on there or not without spraying the mats with water...


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Only product I've come close to throwing away is Autobrite's Magifoam, only thing stopping me was I had just over 4ltrs of it left. It's awful stuff, all foam and little else and it hangs about for ages on the floor after. Now if I ever use it I add a TFR to it so it now cleans aswell


I wasn't keen on Magifoam either. Got my lance from them and got Magifoam with it. Like you say, it leaves a ton of foam clumped all over the driveway afterwards. I also swore that it encouraged corrosion, not prevented it.

Now switched to Car Chem snowfoam and have Bilt Hamber foam and ODK Arctic to try next. :thumb:



LewisChadwick7 said:


> what was it with D&D that you didn't get on with Hufty?
> 
> I found it one of the best QD's I've used along with ODK entourage


Weirdly, I found ODK Entourage a PITA to use - kept leaving smears everywhere for me. Not sure if I'm "doing it wrong"?! Why do you find it so good?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> I wasn't keen on Magifoam either. Got my lance from them and got Magifoam with it. Like you say, it leaves a ton of foam clumped all over the driveway afterwards. I also swore that it encouraged corrosion, not prevented it.
> 
> Now switched to Car Chem snowfoam and have Bilt Hamber foam and ODK Arctic to try next. :thumb:
> 
> Weirdly, I found ODK Entourage a PITA to use - kept leaving smears everywhere for me. Not sure if I'm "doing it wrong"?! Why do you find it so good?


not heard that before, how much do you use? i use anything from 1-3/4 sprays on a panel and find it excellent! flashes very quickly, it's not grabby, leaves great gloss and has a cracking scent! i also use a nice plush MF to buff off like carpro boas


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> not heard that before, how much do you use? i use anything from 1-3/4 sprays on a panel and find it excellent! flashes very quickly, it's not grabby, leaves great gloss and has a cracking scent! i also use a nice plush MF to buff off like carpro boas


I was using a few spritzes - to clean up an area of the bonnet a day or two after washing - as such I was being quite careful with it and trying to keep it local to the area I was using it on. The area ended up growing though, as I was then chasing smears! I emailed Dan about it, but haven't tried it again since.

On the other hand, the earlier mentioned ODK Cabin is lovely and works really well. If only that nice smell lasted in the car!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> I was using a few spritzes - to clean up an area of the bonnet a day or two after washing - as such I was being quite careful with it and trying to keep it local to the area I was using it on. The area ended up growing though, as I was then chasing smears! I emailed Dan about it, but haven't tried it again since.
> 
> On the other hand, the earlier mentioned ODK Cabin is lovely and works really well. If only that nice smell lasted in the car!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


that's a bit weird then :/ what did Dan recommend?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

MBRuss said:


> I wasn't keen on Magifoam either. Got my lance from them and got Magifoam with it. Like you say, it leaves a ton of foam clumped all over the driveway afterwards. I also swore that it encouraged corrosion, not prevented it.
> 
> Now switched to Car Chem snowfoam and have Bilt Hamber foam and ODK Arctic to try next :thumb:


I went to BH auto foam and Obsession wax's Blizzard. It's showed me just how bad AB's magifoam was and now don't have all that foam hanging about after on the floor. ODK Arctic is one I'll try next aswell :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> that's a bit weird then :/ what did Dan recommend?


He said not to use it for cleaning purposes or as a drying aid, but more as a gloss enhancer after washing and drying the car. Will give it another go and see how I get on.

Just stocked up on ODK Cabin and Jet as well as a couple of ODK waxes in the recent Bears Wax Factory closing down sale, so still like their products in general - jet especially, because it smells like purple Calpol. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> He said not to use it for cleaning purposes or as a drying aid, but more as a gloss enhancer after washing and drying the car. Will give it another go and see how I get on.
> 
> Just stocked up on ODK Cabin and Jet as well as a couple of ODK waxes in the recent Bears Wax Factory closing down sale, so still like their products in general - jet especially, because it smells like purple Calpol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's funny you've mentioned that, I only use it for a final wipe down after drying to add a bit of bling haha! everything was gone when I went to check 

p.s if you want shut of entourage make a swaps thread I'll see what I have to offer for it :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Not because they were rubbish but I'm sure all of my exterior products and accessories have been binned. I completed a full correction and detail in my friends garage and had all of my accessories, products, rotary, pads, pressure washer, microfibres etc etc in the boot. Drove home, felt sick so didn't empty the boot and my car was stolen that night.

The car was recovered with just a bottle of G5 left in it  it pains me every time I place an order to replace the goodies so please feel free to send me your rubbish products instead of binning them :lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Curley89 said:


> Not because they were rubbish but I'm sure all of my exterior products and accessories have been binned. I completed a full correction and detail in my friends garage and had all of my accessories, products, rotary, pads, pressure washer, microfibres etc etc in the boot. Drove home, felt sick so didn't empty the boot and my car was stolen that night.
> 
> The car was recovered with just a bottle of G5 left in it  it pains me every time I place an order to replace the goodies so please feel free to send me your rubbish products instead of binning them


I think we found a victim for the Magifoam! 

Seriously though, that sucks. Was it you car that you had just corrected, or your friends? Any damage to the car?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Pikeys don't like G5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Pikeys don't like G5?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A pikey-proof coating? Sounds like a winner!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

'there just rubbish'


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> A pikey-proof coating? Sounds like a winner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Reminds me of a certain movie.....









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

GSD said:


> Loads of Topaz it went off separated wouldn't shake back together put me off the brand for ever.


Thanks; my small bottles are starting to do the same; better get them used up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

audiguypaul said:


> This may change your mind, great bit of kit :thumb:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


Been meaning to get one of those next time I'm in Halfords


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

MBRuss said:


> A pikey-proof coating? Sounds like a winner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Formulated with pure soap.

Guaranteed to repel any pikey for up to 6 months or your money back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> Where were you using it? I coated my fabric mats with them, but TBH, I wouldn't know if it was still on there or not without spraying the mats with water...


Car seats and matts, tried it numerous times and only ever lasted 1 week.

Gonz.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you know when it wears off then? It's invisible. Or are you pouring water on your seats to see if it beads?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> I think we found a victim for the Magifoam!
> 
> Seriously though, that sucks. Was it you car that you had just corrected, or your friends? Any damage to the car?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It was my car. Some interior plastics removed to look for a tracker, scuffs on the front and rear bumper and kerbed three of the wheels. It was involved in a shooting at a prison in Liverpool so at least there is a story to go with it :doublesho

Luckily... they haven't washed it so it should still be swirl free and protected!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> How do you know when it wears off then? It's invisible. Or are you pouring water on your seats to see if it beads?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hoovered after a week and had all sorts of marks on them so tried a few drops of water and virtually no repellency at all, dirt ground in that had to be washed out just made no difference to untreated areas so gave up on it. That's after trying 3 different times too.

Gonz.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Magifoam, had 4L left. Split it out and sold on eBay, still had a litre left because some guy didn't pay. In the end just dumped it couldn't be asked anymore, first and last foray with autobrite products


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

Had some megs stuff years ago bought around November and sat about till march when the weather got decent and was gone to muck. Haven't bough anything Meguairs since.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Carpro Fog Fight,waste of money.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Just remembered I binned lots of Mer stuff when they rebranded in the black bottles,was useless,even Mer in the blue bottle isn't what it once was but still is good for certain jobs.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Hoovered after a week and had all sorts of marks on them so tried a few drops of water and virtually no repellency at all, dirt ground in that had to be washed out just made no difference to untreated areas so gave up on it. That's after trying 3 different times too.
> 
> Gonz.


Damn. Did you find a product that worked better?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Curley89 said:


> It was my car. Some interior plastics removed to look for a tracker, scuffs on the front and rear bumper and kerbed three of the wheels. It was involved in a shooting at a prison in Liverpool so at least there is a story to go with it :doublesho
> 
> Luckily... they haven't washed it so it should still be swirl free and protected!


Oh, so this just happened?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Head (Aug 5, 2017)

Thrown away everything Turtlewax. And Meguiars Endurance tyre gel, took loads for little effect so out it went.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Bouncers 22 wax

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> Damn. Did you find a product that worked better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep Scotchgard and all 1/4 of the price.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Red Head said:


> Thrown away everything Turtlewax. And Meguiars Endurance tyre gel, took loads for little effect so out it went.


Nooooooo love Meguiars Endurance tyre gel.

Gonz.


----------



## Diastolic (Apr 29, 2016)

All of the autoworks stuff from the pound shop. When I got my first car a few years back I didn't have much money and just got what was there, well not much money and understanding of detailing. Honestly, they where all utter garbage. 'Black pack' for example which is the spray on trim blackener, worked for literally the day it was applied. 

Now I'm much more doused up and have a whole cupboard full of autoglym, chemical guys polishes and pads and a rupes es15mk2 and Collinite wax


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Wonder Wheels Colour Active! It's utterly useless stuff and all it does is leaves purple stains on my drive way without cleaning the wheels properly!

I've reverted to my old trusted product AG Clean Wheels instead.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Also binned AG UDS, although it gives a great finish it has some major faults.

Firstly it's a pain to buff off, then after about 24 hours you get some patches coming up like you've not buffed it all off.

And to top it off it doesn't last that long and needs doing every 4-6 weeks!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Autoglym instant tyre dressing
Autoglym wheel sealant 
Carplan tyre slik
Autoglym polishing cloths 
Mer
Prima slick
Chemical guys new look tyre gel
Chemical guys signature glass cleaner


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Autoglym instant tyre dressing


Why AG Instant Tyre Dressing? I've used it for years and I really rate it.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

iCraig said:


> Why AG Instant Tyre Dressing? I've used it for years and I really rate it.


 Didn't last.Average finish.Much better out there imho


----------



## sceptic (Nov 21, 2015)

Tesco Wash 'n' Wax..must have been 15 years old though.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Didn't last.Average finish.Much better out there imho


It lasts at least a week for me, but each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

audiguypaul said:


> This may change your mind, great bit of kit :thumb:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


That's just a selfie stick with a sponge glued on the end! :lol:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Meguiars M105

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

budgetplan1 said:


> Meguiars M105
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Has a good cut but dusting just makes you go mad

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Today, Koch chemie nano magic shampoo, used as directed, no lubricating qualities, doubled the quantity a little better, that makes it very expensive, will just use now for washing my wheel arches. Definitely will not be buying again, going back to Adams or Autoglanz shampoo.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Carpro Fog Fight,waste of money.


This too. Works ok in the bathroom mirror but that is about it. completely useless in the car imo


----------

